# Camouflage pants



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Try these. That's what they look like to me https://www.amazon.com/DC-Platoon-C...&ie=UTF8&qid=1512532074&sr=1-15&keywords=camo


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

phillyphan said:


> Try these. That's what they look like to me https://www.amazon.com/DC-Platoon-C...&ie=UTF8&qid=1512532074&sr=1-15&keywords=camo


Damn dude!!! :blink: 

You got that spot on!!! 

Your "Google-fu" is powerful!


----------



## N-Y (Jan 15, 2017)

impressive you found them lol.... now I just need to find them in a medium lol


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Lol, it took me a few searches and scrolling through photos.


----------



## N-Y (Jan 15, 2017)

phillyphan said:


> Lol, it took me a few searches and scrolling through photos.


if you can help me find them in a medium would be great lol... im doing some searches online, can't find it for now


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

For a 4 year commitment you can get some for free, meet interesting and stimulating people of an ancient culture, and kill them...


----------



## sam_crisp (Sep 8, 2017)

Those are last year's platoon so you may be out of luck this late finding them. If you really want them I'd keep an eye out on ebay or something like that for them. 

f00bar also makes a valid suggestion


----------



## N-Y (Jan 15, 2017)

Found them in small and in large.... but I feel I might be a medium.... I never owned DC, not sure how they fit compared to Burton sizing...


----------



## sam_crisp (Sep 8, 2017)

It's a bib so the big difference in sizing is more in girth than length as that can be adjusted. If you're on the upper or lower end your medium Burton pants you *might *be able to get away with the S or L


----------



## N-Y (Jan 15, 2017)

sam_crisp said:


> It's a bib so the big difference in sizing is more in girth than length as that can be adjusted. If you're on the upper or lower end your medium Burton pants you *might *be able to get away with the S or L


so what do I need to measure on myself to make sure i got right size...

https://thegoodride.com/snowboard-pant-reviews/dc-platoon-bib-pant-review/

looking at this guys review... we have same height but he's 200 pounds.... im about 180, I think L could be too big


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

You could measure you waist (the skinny area above the hips), actual hips, length of inseam (from crotch down to heel), then circumference of upper thigh, middle thigh and calves.That'll give you a good sizing.....compare yours to his.


----------



## sam_crisp (Sep 8, 2017)

N-Y said:


> so what do I need to measure on myself to make sure i got right size...
> 
> https://thegoodride.com/snowboard-pant-reviews/dc-platoon-bib-pant-review/
> 
> looking at this guys review... we have same height but he's 200 pounds.... im about 180, I think L could be too big


I'm pretty sure the measurements he posted are his own, so I would take measurements in the same areas on yourself, or in the areas phillyphan suggested and see how you compare to the goodride guy. That should give you an idea based on how the medium looks to fit him whether or not you'd be able to size up. 

If you're the gambling type and have the cash to spare you could pull the trigger on the large and sell them if they are too big. 

Worst case you could look into some other camo pants, there are some good ones out there.


----------



## N-Y (Jan 15, 2017)

Just ordered them through Amazon.... if they fit great, if not, I'll return.... main reason I want these, is the style of the camo and the black patches on the side, looks really cool... I didn't know these are bib too, which is a bonus, I'm new rider, on snowy days, these will be great to help reduce any snow from going in my pants considering i'll be falling a lot lol


----------



## tonymontana (Dec 10, 2016)

I own this exact bib. I am 5'11" 180lbs and bought myself a size large. I prefer a loose fit and the large is perfect that it is not snug in any areas. A medium for someone my size might fit a little tight in the midsection as there is a bit of a pull to get them over my azz with the large. If the midsection is a little too big there is also a velcro adjustment to make the waist smaller and belt loops.


----------



## N-Y (Jan 15, 2017)

tonymontana said:


> I own this exact bib. I am 5'11" 180lbs and bought myself a size large. I prefer a loose fit and the large is perfect that it is not snug in any areas. A medium for someone my size might fit a little tight in the midsection as there is a bit of a pull to get them over my azz with the large. If the midsection is a little too big there is also a velcro adjustment to make the waist smaller and belt loops.


are the pants very long?... got any picture wearing them?

I don't mind the loose fit, I just don't want them to be very baggy


----------



## tonymontana (Dec 10, 2016)

N-Y said:


> are the pants very long?... got any picture wearing them?
> 
> I don't mind the loose fit, I just don't want them to be very baggy


How tall are you?
I personally am a 32 inch inseam at 5'11" and the pants fit me fine length wise. If I'm wearing regular shoes they drag on the floor in the back but with boots on, this is not a problem. I still have some room left on the shoulder straps to make it a bit shorter before I have no more room in the crotch area. Unless you're super short then you shouldn't have a problem. The pants come with a more durable material on the back of the pants bottom to prevent wear and tear and also come with a draw strong inside the cargo pockets that allow you to adjust the length of the pants. Only thing I noticed is that the draw string is attached to only one side of each pant leg so it doesn't effectively shorten the length more than like 2 or 3 inches. 

Other than that I love the bib pants, Based off of the same review you posted of the 200lb guy I bought a large because the M seemd to fit him pretty snug and I like to feel free.


----------



## N-Y (Jan 15, 2017)

tonymontana said:


> How tall are you?
> I personally am a 32 inch inseam at 5'11" and the pants fit me fine length wise. If I'm wearing regular shoes they drag on the floor in the back but with boots on, this is not a problem. I still have some room left on the shoulder straps to make it a bit shorter before I have no more room in the crotch area. Unless you're super short then you shouldn't have a problem. The pants come with a more durable material on the back of the pants bottom to prevent wear and tear and also come with a draw strong inside the cargo pockets that allow you to adjust the length of the pants. Only thing I noticed is that the draw string is attached to only one side of each pant leg so it doesn't effectively shorten the length more than like 2 or 3 inches.
> 
> Other than that I love the bib pants, Based off of the same review you posted of the 200lb guy I bought a large because the M seemd to fit him pretty snug and I like to feel free.


sounds good, looking forward for mine to arrive, hoping it fits great.... I'm 5"10.... its such a good looking bib, surprised they didn't bring back the camo....

also in person, are the colours more like which picture as in darkness.

first
https://images.the-house.com/dc-platoon-bib-snowboard-pants-camouflage-lodge-men-17-1.jpg

or

second
https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/819ss6oYVBL._UL1500_.jpg


----------



## sam_crisp (Sep 8, 2017)

N-Y said:


> Just ordered them through Amazon.... if they fit great, if not, I'll return.... main reason I want these, is the style of the camo and the black patches on the side, looks really cool... I didn't know these are bib too, which is a bonus, I'm new rider, on snowy days, these will be great to help reduce any snow from going in my pants considering i'll be falling a lot lol


Nice! I hope it works out!


----------



## N-Y (Jan 15, 2017)

sam_crisp said:


> Nice! I hope it works out!


thank you.


----------



## N-Y (Jan 15, 2017)

unfortunately ended up being too big lol


----------



## Freejmmy (Dec 23, 2017)

What are those gloves though??


----------



## sam_crisp (Sep 8, 2017)

Freejmmy said:


> What are those gloves though??


Not 100% sure but id put my money on them being something from celtek


----------

